# Linux watch alternative



## kenorb (Nov 11, 2010)

Looking for alternative for watch command from Linux.

```
watch - execute a program periodically, showing output fullscreen
       watch runs command repeatedly, displaying its output and errors (the first screenfull).  This allows you to watch the program output change over time.  By
       default, the program is run every 2 seconds; use -n or --interval to specify a different interval. Normally, this interval is interpreted as the amout of time
       between the completion of one run of command and the beginning of the next run. However, with the -p or --precise option, you can make watch attempt to run
       command every interval seconds. Try it with ntptime and notice how the fractional seconds stays (nearly) the same, as opposed to normal mode where they conï¿½ï¿½ï¿½
       tinuously increase.
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 11, 2010)

sysutils/cmdwatch perhaps?


----------



## Nukama (Nov 11, 2010)

Why not use the original misc/gnu-watch?


----------



## aragon (Nov 11, 2010)

Or just a shell while loop?


----------



## UNIXgod (Nov 11, 2010)

aragon said:
			
		

> Or just a shell while loop?



Yup I was gonna say. you can also use _until_.

OP since this is posted in the scripting section there is a decent tutorial on making timers such as what you describe in the book The UNIX Programming Environment. I highly recommend checking out the book.


----------

